# Crypt Spiralis



## pab1953 (Sep 29, 2011)

Questions re crypt spiralis:

- What sort of substrate is best for it?
- When I purchase c. spiralis, I guess it will come as rootstock, yes?
- How do I plant c. spiralis -- cover rootstock with substrate, just push roostock into substrate leaving some exposed, how?
- How long after planting c. spiralis will I be able to take my own cuttings?

Any other tips re c spiralis?

Thanks!


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

hey pab1953, welcome to the forum.
crypt spiralis likes a rich substrate, medium light. it propagates from runners. 
when you get it, it will look like long grass, either bare root or in mineral wool. remove any dead or damaged leaves and trim the roots; this will encourage new growth. it should be planted with the crown (where the leaves join the roots) at or just below the surface of the substrate. once it settles in, it shouldn't be too long before it sends out runners. good luck!
here's a video about planting crypts.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheGreenMachineLtd#p/c/AE44F4934D9F5A40/4/71SfnJD5B1s

imo, the guy in the video shows plants placed too deep in the substrate. place them deep in the s/s and then pull them up slightly so the crown is just below the surface.
tweezers are optional.


----------



## pab1953 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks! Very helpful.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

glad to help out. one thing i did read is that c. spiralis has really long runners, sometimes 8"-10" away from the mother plant. sounds like it could take over your tank.
i planted some a couple weeks ago; just have to see how fast it spreads.


----------

